# Upgrading an Old PC



## bmw850csi

Right Now I have a Medion PC MT7 
Here's pic of exact model name:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



The motherboard is MSI K9A2GM-FIH. more info can be found here: http://www.directron.com/k9a2gmfih.html
The cpu is AMD Phenom 8450 Triple-Core,  3GB of RAM, ATI Radeon HD 3450 video card, and heres a pic of power supply: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DC output is at 350W
heres another picture of inside: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now to show you what im looking at and the parts i want to get: http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=18859805
Heres a list of parts that haven't been set in concrete, but are on my mind. this is first time i would be doing anything with my pc as in upgrading wise so any help is appreciated. 
My first question is would the motherboard that im trying to get fit in the current pc case that i have.
Second, would i need to get better power supply to run everything and if i dont what would hapen. 
Total Budget preferably under $850 
Any other concerns or advice please leave a comment! thanks


----------



## johnb35

You'll either have to make your wishlist public or you can just link to all the parts in your wishlist.


----------



## bmw850csi

yea sorry bout that, fixed*


----------



## jonnyp11

new power supply and with that, the graphics just wouldn't run at all. Idk if it would fit.


----------



## johnb35

Ok....

1.  An atx motherboard won't fit in a micro atx case.
2.  That video card won't fit in your case.  
3.  The stock psu won't push your new video card.

Your best option is to buy an ATX mid tower case such as the Haf 912

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119233

Or anything else that you would like.

You would also need to get a new psu.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139028


----------



## bmw850csi

^^ would new power supply be enough for all components and with new tower, there wouldnt be any problem fitting all parts together? Also would i be able to just take dvd burner, hard drive and all parts i wouldnt be replacing and stick into new tower without problem?


----------



## johnb35

You won't have a problem with cd drives or hard drives.  The only issue I see is with the card reader.  You won't be able to reuse it on the new tower.  So if you use the reader, you'll have to purchase one for the new tower as well.

I have the haf 912, it has great cooling, good cable management, and plenty of room for everything.  You'll probably want to buy an aftermarket cooler for the cpu as well.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065


----------



## bmw850csi

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820223108 
card reader such as this? 
when buying cpu, doesnt it come with a cooler? what kind of improvements would an aftermarket cooler add???


----------



## MyCattMaxx

You are going to need an OS to install if you don't already have it.


----------



## jonnyp11

what are you wanting this for? There's a good chance the i7 is overkill.

I7's are known to overheat on the stock cooler or get very close to it, the stock one sucks pretty much.


----------



## johnb35

bmw850csi said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820223108
> card reader such as this?
> when buying cpu, doesnt it come with a cooler? what kind of improvements would an aftermarket cooler add???



Yeah, such as that.  It does come with a cooler but to keep the cpu and case cooler you will want an aftermarket cooler.

And as said by mycattmaxx, you will need a new OS because your existing install won't boot up with the new motherboard.


----------



## bmw850csi

the reason for i7 is because i want this to last me awhile before i upgrade again and games once in awhile, mostly d3 and i know my current setup will not be able to run it so im looking for new upgrade rather then buying pc. also would it be better to wait for intel ivy bridge or get sandy? and wats difference between them.


----------



## bmw850csi

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=18859805
 updated lineup. i already have os. looks good? any suggestions for cheaper parts since im little over budget
*link up


----------



## spirit

bmw850ci said:
			
		

> any suggestions for cheaper parts since im little over budget


Can't see your wishlist but if you still want the i7 2600/2600K you should ditch it and go with an i5 2500K and overclock it. It's a fast CPU and overclocks like crazy, and it is cheaper than the 2600. Only get the 2600/2600K if you need the 8 threads, if you only need 4, go for the 2500K. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072

What exactly do you want to use the PC for? You never mentioned what you want it for? Gaming, I guess? If just for general web-browsing etc etc then go for the i3 2120 and save a ton http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115077&Tpk=i3 2120


----------



## bmw850csi

vistakid10 said:


> Can't see your wishlist but if you still want the i7 2600/2600K you should ditch it and go with an i5 2500K and overclock it. It's a fast CPU and overclocks like crazy, and it is cheaper than the 2600. Only get the 2600/2600K if you need the 8 threads, if you only need 4, go for the 2500K. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072
> 
> What exactly do you want to use the PC for? You never mentioned what you want it for? Gaming, I guess? If just for general web-browsing etc etc then go for the i3 2120 and save a ton http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115077&Tpk=i3 2120



mainly gaming so im looking for something powerful


----------



## spirit

If gaming then yes the 2500K is probably a good choice but the i3 2120 should still be good for the games if you're tight for cash. 

I once paired a 2120 and GTX 560 Ti and got around 60 FPS on FSX (a demanding game!) on Ultra settings at 1920x1080. Not sure if it was the CPU or the card giving me the great FPS but it was great nonetheless!


----------



## bmw850csi

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=18859805
+
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002G1YPH0/ref=gno_cart_title_1
Please tell me if all the parts are compatible and will work fine once i start assembling because i wanna order all parts. Thanks


----------



## johnb35

You are still missing a power supply.


----------

